# A little humor



## ccollings (Dec 17, 2021)

The Guys Who Designed Public Bathroom Stalls


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 17, 2021)

Sounds like code hearings


----------



## bill1952 (Dec 17, 2021)

I've been at code hearings. Definitely more like a design meeting with NAVFAC.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks ccollings, great way to start a Friday!

Yeah, kinda like a code hearing.


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 17, 2021)

bill1952 said:


> I've been at code hearings. Definitely more like a design meeting with NAVFAC.


NAVFAC?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 17, 2021)

Navy - NAVFAC | WBDG - Whole Building Design Guide​


----------



## bill1952 (Dec 17, 2021)

Naval Facilities Engineering Systems Command

They are in charge of all Navy and Marine Corps construction.  I've worked with them on two projects - Annapolis and Quantico.  I left most meetings wondering how we got from a to b, and neither seeming logical.  Suitable to the military, they have a confidence and certainty in their beliefs, even if on a subject or discipline they have never studied or experienced - like my speciality in planning stages and auditoriums and related entertainment technology.


----------



## ICE (Dec 17, 2021)

I inspected the construction of water tanks for an Air Force base.  The plans had mill specs for everything.  There was multiple pages on placing concrete.  It’s a wonder that they get anything done.


----------



## bill1952 (Dec 17, 2021)

The sometimes convenient part is they can exempt themselves from nearly any code requirement.  Of course the real convenience is the budget which often looked unlimited to me compared to my other work.


----------



## north star (Dec 18, 2021)

*$ ~ $ = &

FWIW, the WBDG also includes the Unified Facilities Criteria*
*( the UFC's  ).

The NAVFAC Standards are somewhat like the USACE ( U.S. Army
Corps of Engineers Standards )......Different armed forces branch,
...different Standards.........The Air Force uses the Air Force
Corporate Facilities Standards ( the AFCF Standards ).*

*It gets even more complicated when the military installation
itself is deemed a Joint Base Facility, when there are multiple
armed forces tenants at that facility.

Want more ?...........All existing and new military construction
is required to also comply with Anti Terrorism Force Protection
( A.T.F.P. ) Standards.

Still want more ?...........All facilities where the public and
"non-able bodied armed forces personnel" are allowed, ...have
to comply with the "adopted" ADA Standards.*

*There is no end in sight for all of these requirements !........Why
you say ?, because protection of the men & women in uniform*
*is paramount !!...........Even including the Recruiting locations !

Does anyone remember the shooting in Chattanooga, TN, ...in
2015 ?    **- - - >** https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/shooting-at-military-recruiting-center-chattanooga-tennessee/

In years \ wars \ conflicts gone by, the fighting was mainly on
"their shores"...........Now, the fighting is on the shores of the U.S.
and it is not going away !

You can think & believe what you want to, but it is not going to
get any better........In fact, it is going to get worse !

&  % ~ @*


----------



## bill1952 (Dec 18, 2021)

All that I'm certain of is that I never felt safer than when working on a project on the Marine Corps University campus.


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 19, 2021)

Oh my, what a tangled web, and I thought public projects in Massachusetts were a nightmare


----------



## bill1952 (Dec 19, 2021)

I suspect little construction exceeds the regulation and twisted bureaucracy of the US Military.  I worked on a lot of Chicago Public Schools and while very bureaucratic, especially in terms of "favored" contractors and manufacturers, not in same league as DOD.


----------

